# Mosquito Wendsday Feb 10th



## Lovin (Dec 6, 2020)

Forming a posse to crack the code at the Mosquito cemetary this Wendsday. So far we have 4 going. Livescope will be utilized to help with a successful mission. We're thinking 8 am meeting at the Causeway baits since it will be cloudy all day. WHO'S IN ??


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Would love to play hookie from work and join, but not too good a chance of that.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

8 is too late. and there really isn't a code. the area has been getting beat. the holes show the contour lines. I would suggest going for a walk when you get out there.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

What will you be after?


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Could I get a report on how much snow is on the ice? My 1 man flip is much easier to drag in snow compared to my 2 man. Thanks and good luck out there today.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I was there Monday on the north end and it didn't have any snow on it.


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

I’m off 305 there’s snow on lake but not much easy walk and drag.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

im headed that way friday, how is the ice thickness?


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was there monday and there is a solid 4.5"


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn’t measure but it’s clear and hard 5” I’d say maybe 6 where I was at. Ended up w a keeper perch 11” . No dinks this time but nothing else worth keeping


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm also heading out Friday. Not sure if I'm going to 305 or cemetery. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I was at the Bouy line Wednesday. 6" of good ice, pretty bad fault line, about 1.5" of snow covering the whole lake, about a mile pull and 5 nice perch and 3 nice Crappie. 3 other guys there when I went out 0 cars in the lot when I finished. The fish are there but they are not very hungry! YET!


----------

